# 2cool 2007 Billfish Blast official thread (reg. ends May 25th)



## bevo/fishing/hunting

2cool 2007 Billfish Blast

As of May 20th we have 18 boats competing in the first 2cool Billfish Blast. They include:
_The Doghouse, Gitter Dunn, NYATI, Ramrunner, Mr. Tuffy, Pktdeace, MossyOak, beachp, Offshore Aggie, Chicken Juice, spectre, kpj1221, Current Control, capteddie, Agave, Hale Yeah, agualhas, and Mechanical Man_

Here are the rules:

Registration will end on *May 25th at 5pm CST on *this thread.**

Entry fee will be $150.

*ALL FISH MUST BE CAUGHT IN THE GULF OF MEXICO*. Honor system will apply to this rule.

It will be cumulitive points with fishing to begin at 12:01am May 26th and ending on September 30th at 11:59pm.

Fish will be scored as follows: 
Blue Marlin=5 points
Swordfish=5 points 
White Marlin=3 points
Sailfish=1 point

Points will be awarded once the leader has been touched by a crew member and a picture taken of the fish using a time stamp on a camera *OR* a marker, such as a color card, that will be determined by a 3rd party. Example.. if the weeks color is red, a red card, flag, shirt, etc. would need to be displayed in the picture with the fish. I would also like to see a picture of the crew fishing that day when a qualifying fish is caught with the marker.

Fish can be killed. This is mainly for those guys fishing POCO, ROC, TIFT, etc. that want points in this tourney and to weigh in a fish for any of those tourney's..

Payout will be as follows: 
1st Place 55% of total purse
2nd Place 20% of total purse
3rd Place 10% of total purse
***The remaining 15% will be donated to Mont of 2coolfishing.com for allowing this board to exist***
**I am also working on a sponsorship or two for other prizes for the winners such as rods, tackle, t-shirts, etc..**

The boat will be entered in the tournament, not the individual angler. So, crew can change. Now, I know that you might sell a boat over the summer, and that's fine. Just let me know that the boat is changing and we'll make note of it.

All pictures of the fish will be posted on this THREAD for all participants and others to view. If you don't want to post the pictures yourself, you can email them to me at [email protected]

*Payment*

Please send a check to 
Jeremy Johnson, 2cool Billfish Blast
11431 Liberty Field
San Antonio, TX 78254

*PLEASE PUT YOUR BOAT NAME AND/OR BOARD NAME ON THE MEMO SECTION OF THE CHECK FOR RECORD KEEPING*

I will be depositing the checks into a USSA Federal Savings Bank account that I will setup. The interest it gains will be paid out as part of the final purse. As soon as all the payments have been made I will cut Mont at 2cool a check for 15% of the purse as our donation to this site.
***Payment must be postmarked by June 1, 2007***

If any other boats want to enter just post up and I will add you to the list.

Any questions, just ask,
Jeremy


----------



## bluewatertx

Thanks for organizing all this Jeremy, at the very least it will keep the reports and pictures coming in and be a fun way to log everyone’s summer-long billfishing haul. I'll get a check in the mail this week.


----------



## Capteddie

I generally fish with my friend Ron on his boat for fun. When is the money due in?


----------



## Pktdeace

WE are in I will get the money to you when I get back in town. Sounds like fun!


----------



## fishedz

Jumbie Tackle Works will add a bonus item for first fish caught in each catagory and will try to get something for largest each catagory. Make sure your pics clearly represent your fishes size. I will leave the decision up to Bevo.
I won't send junk, you can ask Mark.


----------



## agulhas

where is everybody entered fishing out (port?) i am in freeport at the blue barn.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Thanks Jumbie!

Capteddie, postmarked by June 1st.

agulhas, we fish on The Doghouse in POC. 

BTW.. since I am in this tourney, I will leave it up to the other boats to score us. I will post up like everyone else.. just FYI..

Jeremy


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Bevo: I was on the fence, but got clearance from the game warden (wife). Boat name "Satisfaction".
I'll get my check to you this week. 

Thanks, 
Chris.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I will add your boat name to the list Chris.

BTW.. it would be nice to know everyone's port-of-call. I know most of them, but not all.

Jeremy


----------



## flieman

Check in the mail today, Thanks.

jon


----------



## Dutch Treat

agulhas said:


> where is everybody entered fishing out (port?) i am in freeport at the blue barn.


Not everyone is listed but some are on the TTMB list.

Bob


----------



## CWNoessel

My boat, Five Seas, is in. I will mail check tomorrow.
CWNoesse


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Cool.. I will put you down.. Port-of-call?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

So we now have 19 possibly 20 boats. Looks like a heck of a field guys!


----------



## bluewatertx

Dutch Treat said:


> Not everyone is listed but some are on the TTMB list.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

If you get a chance you can change our info on the TTMB boat list. Our new boat is named AGAVE and is a 2001 Boston Whaler 35' Defiance. All the other info is still correct (the boat currently on the list is the Blue Runner which is for sale if anyone is interested in a 26' Outrage).

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Galveston, but I'm sure I'll be fishing from POC back up to GYB.


----------



## wildstreak

Puro Cabron is in. We are out of POC.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I've got ya down!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here is the latest field. Again, registration ends Friday, May 25th at 5pm.

_The Doghouse, Gitter Dunn, NYATI, Ramrunner, Mr. Tuffy, Pktdeace, MossyOak, beachp, Offshore Aggie, Chicken Juice, spectre, kpj1221, Current Control, capteddie, Agave, Hale Yeah, agualhas, Mechanical Man, Five Seas, Puro Cabron, and possibly another boat from Port A._


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul out of Port Aransas is in. Check going out today. Keep us posted on time stamp vs. color code.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I'm going to do EITHER time stamp OR color code.. basically because not everyone has a camera with a time stamp on it. Colors will be given out on Thursday by noon and will be good until the following Thursday at 11:59am. They will be issued by a 3rd party 2cool board member. **If planning a trip on a Thursday, please let me know so I can make note of it. That way the last weeks color can be used all day since you wouldn't know the new color until noon.**

Thanks,
Jeremy

Edit: I was meaning to say Thursday instead of Friday. It has been corrected on the main text body. The first weeks color will be issued tomorrow at noon on this thread.


----------



## thumper33

*we're in*

Moody Blues 2 is in


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Gotcha down!

Jeremy


----------



## El Rey

*Checks in the Mail*

El Rey out of Port A is in where do I send the check


----------



## Kalamity

Jeremy,

Nice first post El Rey. We're in, "SeaHaven Sally" out of Kirby in Oyster Creek (Freeport).
Check will be in the mail.

Thanks
Kal


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

*Payment

*Please send a check to 
Jeremy Johnson, 2cool Billfish Blast
11431 Liberty Field
San Antonio, TX 78254


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Now at 24 boats guys! This will be fun!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

_Updated tourney list:_

_The Doghouse, Gitter Dunn, NYATI, Ramrunner, Satisfaction, Pktdeace, MossyOak, beachp, Offshore Aggie, Chicken Juice, spectre, kpj1221, Current Control, capteddie, Agave, Hale Yeah, agualhas, Mechanical Man, Five Seas, Puro Cabron, Mo Azul, Moody Blues II, El Rey, and SeaHaven Sally_


----------



## SNAG

Jeremy, We'll make it 25. Add Paradigm to the list. We're out of Freeport. Check is in the mail.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Welcome SNAG.. Glad to have you!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Legacy is in, mailing check today.
Thanks, Kevin Deerman


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Gotcha down.. thanks!


----------



## jaredchasteen

Whos gonna win. My bet is on the NYATI they always produce billfish, great hull and great water = lots o marlin. 

Dont take anything personal the rest of the field i know that boats catches marlin, thats what will win the tournament not swords, or sails.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I was thinking about points this morning and how many it'll take to win.. Guesses?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I have asked a board member to post up a color for this week. It will be good from Saturday till Thursday, May 31st at NOON. If planning a trip next Thursday before noon, let me know so I can make note so your catch will count.

Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Check will be in the mail today. Our boat is "Off the Hook" instead of Mossy Oak.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Got it.. thanks!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Updated boat list:

_The Doghouse, Gitter Dunn, NYATI, Ramrunner, Satisfaction, Pktdeace, Off The Hook, beachp, Offshore Aggie, Chicken Juice, spectre, kpj1221, Current Control, capteddie, Agave, Hale Yeah, agualhas, Mechanical Man, Five Seas, Puro Cabron, Mo Azul, Moody Blues II, El Rey, SeaHaven Sally, Legacy and Paradigm._


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Since this is the first week, and it doesn't look like I'm fishing this week, I'll pick the color card.. BLUE. If not using a time and date stamp on a camera, display a BLUE card, flag, shirt, etc. with a caught fish to be counted in your total. ALSO, please take a picture with the crew. Post up pictures here if any fish are caught or email them to [email protected] and I will post them ON THIS THREAD!.

Jeremy


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hydrocarbon is in! Mailing check today.


----------



## spotsndots

Hey Bevo, first, congrats on getting this put together.... As far as points, I am going with 70-75. I am basing that on some of these guys being out there weather permitting at least 2 weekends per month for the 4 months with a couple of long holiday weekends in there as well. I figure 10 blues, and the balance in 5-6 whites and 5-6 sails.



bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I was thinking about points this morning and how many it'll take to win.. Guesses?


----------



## cshimaitis

what's the color of the week?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color of the week is BLUE


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Spots,

I think your numbers are going to be pretty close!


----------



## jaredchasteen

Eddie pointed out a good fact to me, if he has one of those "venice sword slaughters" going 6 for 8 then he is the favorite i guess the answer is how bad does he want it.

The guys witht he big boats that can stay in 100 fathom plus water for days has the upperhand around here. When you have to travel 60 miles to get to blue water, it takes out the smaller cc. After all who wants to stay out 48 hours on an open center console. 24 is about my limit. No shade in JUNE, JULY forgetaboutit.


Spots and dots, it would be amajor accomplishment to get 10 blues fishing only 15 days. I think it is more realistic to expect 50 points or less.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I am going to say that Puro Cabron will when the whole thing. They spend more time one the water than any boat that I know of. My guess is that it will take around 90 pts to win.

David


----------



## jaredchasteen

Mossy Oak said:


> I am going to say that Puro Cabron will when the whole thing. They spend more time one the water than any boat that I know of.


Thats what it takes, TIME in blue clean deep water, plus an experienced crew that knows each other as well.


----------



## Dropback

Paparda Rey is in! We are out of Freeport.

King Boys and Kenneth


----------



## Argo

nyati will get my vote, they seemed to do pretty well last year on the bills.....


----------



## spotsndots

jaredchasteen said:


> Eddie pointed out a good fact to me, if he has one of those "venice sword slaughters" going 6 for 8 then he is the favorite i guess the answer is how bad does he want it.
> 
> The guys witht he big boats that can stay in 100 fathom plus water for days has the upperhand around here. When you have to travel 60 miles to get to blue water, it takes out the smaller cc. After all who wants to stay out 48 hours on an open center console. 24 is about my limit. No shade in JUNE, JULY forgetaboutit.
> 
> *Spots and dots, it would be amajor accomplishment to get 10 blues fishing only 15 days. I think it is more realistic to expect 50 points or less*.


If you go back and look at the Nyati reports from last year/summer based on those numbers they'll easily beat the 70-75 pts figure. From my experience there are 2 types of bill fishermen: The ones that go out and target billfish every weekend and even during the week with charters/company customers etc. and then the strictly private boats that are more or less locked down to weekends or holidays and will get blown/weathered out at least half the time which is probably where you came up with the 15 days.

My money would be on the first group because they'll have more time on the water. 15 years ago I fell into the second group and I remember reading that the average trolling time was like 80-90 hours of trolling time to catch a billfish in Texas. I also remember a one day trip to the Cerveza in 1991 on Labor day weekend that we caught had 7 hookups with billfish and released 2 blues, 3 whites, lost a big blue (450+) and 1 sail. I guess we will see come Sept. 30 which one of us is closer to the actual number.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios.

*Sounds like fun*

Mark us down the PASS-IT-ON. Would also like to envite everyone to the Houston Big Game Fishing Club tournament June 21 thru June 23. Get info on line at HBGFC.com


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

So i've added Paparda Rey and PASS-IT-ON to the list.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## marlinhighs

*Sign Me Up*

Lady Dianna 
Port O Connor, TX


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

You're on the list, marlinhighs.

Reminder that registration ends at 5pm TOMORROW, Friday, May 25th, at 5pm CST.


----------



## Aggie

Nyati will win with 156 points. He has just installed a machine that turns sea water into diesel, we will never see him this summer. 

Chicken Juice is in for the fun of it, still would like to see a prize for best points for a center console/outboard powered boat.


----------



## agulhas

i will probably be the closest to 0 points. do i get special recognition for that?


----------



## kinja

Aggie said:


> Nyati will win with 156 points. He has just installed a machine that turns sea water into diesel, we will never see him this summer.
> 
> Chicken Juice is in for the fun of it, still would like to see a prize for best points for a center console/outboard powered boat.


Hey Aggie, the Puro Cabron is an outboard boat, You'd be better off competing against a so called battlewagon. Wes can catch the fish and would win the outboard division hands down, assuming he's alive past June. I still think he takes the whole shooting match.

Bevo, add the Captain Morgan out of Tiki.


----------



## retube

*2cool Billfish Blast - Blue Eagle Entry*

The Jones brothers are in. Boat name "Blue Eagle" out of Rockport. Thanks and good luck.

Stewart and Brad Jones


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Got ya'll both down.

Remider that registration ends TODAY at 5pm CST.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Registration is now closed.

32 boats have signed up.

Good luck to all.

Again, checks must be postmarked by June 1st.

Fishing begins at 12:01am Saturday, May 26th and ends at 11:59pm on September 30th.

Estimated Total Purse=$4800
1st=$2640
2nd=$960
3rd=$480
2cool donation=$720
**Plus the prizes that Jumbie has donated and I'm working some other places for some side pot prizes. I will announce those once I get everything squared away**

Boat List:
_The Doghouse, Gitter Dunn, NYATI, Ramrunner, Satisfaction, Pktdeace, Off The Hook, beachp, Offshore Aggie, Chicken Juice, spectre, kpj1221, Current Control, capteddie, Agave, Hale Yeah, agualhas, Mechanical Man, Five Seas, Puro Cabron, Mo Azul, Moody Blues II, El Rey, SeaHaven Sally, Legacy, Paradigm, Hydrocarbon, Paparda Rey, PASS-IT-ON, Lady Dianna, Blue Eagle, and Captain Morgan_


----------



## Dropback

Has the color of the week changed from Blue? On what day of the week should we expect the weekly color change?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll go ahead and keep the same color this week as last week since no fish were turned in.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Reminder that this weeks color is BLUE.

If you have not sent your entry, PLEASE get it sent today.

Good luck this week! Hopefully some fish will be turned in!!!!!

Jeremy


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Is there any way that we could start another thread with just the weekly color and catches and keep it at the top of the board?

Thanks, 
Chris.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

It had a sticky on the thread.. dunno what happened to it? I will, from now on, open a new thread on Thursday that will be for that weeks color and catch. Sound ok?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any fish caught this weekend? I know some folks were out!!!


----------



## rhale

NYATI has some points to claim. He will post pics later.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Looking forward to it! Want to see some points on the board!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We have received 19 checks to date.. If you signed up and haven't paid, please send payment or let me know via PM if you're not going participate so I can remove you from the tourney roster. 

We had 2 additions that I haven't mentioned yet. One is "Mattiduke". The other is our only valley boat.. Marlin1989 (don't know his boat name).

Jeremy


----------



## Bill Fisher

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> our only valley boat.. Marlin1989 (don't know his boat name).
> 
> Jeremy


"Blue Pursuit"!

(might-as-well-go-ahead and send'im the 1st place money before po$tage goes up again )


----------



## ytbj

*6-02-07*

Her is our first blue of the year. I have attached several shots of the fish and Ronnie's blue hat and shirt, along with some other trolling shots from early in the day. This fish was caught about 7pm. We also have video if there is more visual needed. I have to get a camera with a date stamp. Oz will have a detailed report later.

Thom


----------



## agulhas

you only caught one blue with all those rods


----------



## captainemil

Good fish, way to go.


----------



## fishtruck

*some thing is missing?*

Somethings fishy here....................... where is the star board?? Y'All been doin some work over the winter? Doesn't seem like it hurt the acoustics much. Congrats on the Blue!!!
Rob C


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Good Job Guys! On the board first with 5 points!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

ttt.. PASS IT ON.. any fish to post?

BTW.. we have been chosen to report catches to NMFS.. so please let me know if the fish was tagged or not OR killed/died for reporting puposes..


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Color of the week is green..

Mods.. Can we get a sticky so this will stay at the top of the page?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Any points to claim?


----------



## notso

Pictures have been emailed to you of 3 swordfish from Pass It On caught on June 1 and June 2 at Cajun Billfish Classic.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

From the crew of Pass It On.. These 3 swords were caught at the Cajun Billfish Classic last week.. The pics are time/date stamped on a videotape, but I downloaded three pics for everyone to see. They now have 15 points.. NYATI has claimed 5 points and nobody else is on the board yet...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color will remain GREEN this week.. No fish turned in last week.

Pass It On - 15 points
NYATI - 5 points


----------



## rhale

*Hale Yeah' s first blue of 2007*

Here are some pics of the Blue that we caught this weekend.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

WTG Guys! On the board with 5 points!


----------



## Aces Full

Nice fish. Way to go!


----------



## ramrunner2

*Blue*

Great job Ronnie, way to start off the year on the Hale Yeah.

Sam


----------



## Bill Fisher

sure looks like a white to me in that 1st pic......... that's the only pic i can see the dorsal fin very well...........










if it is,........... it's a real nice white marlin


----------



## mako

If it were a White, it would be a record class fish. Nice fish Ronnie.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

It sure looks more like a blue to me.. although I can sure see a slight resemblence to a white.. but looking at the pectoral fins solidifies it for me.. Anymore pictures? That would be a hell of a white though!


----------



## mako

The Anal fin does not appear to be large and rounded like a white, the anal fin should look like a smaller version of the dorsal on white marlin. Looks like a blue to me.


----------



## pacontender

Pectoral fins would be slightly rounded too. It is a blue.


----------



## Bill Fisher

he-he.......

<snicker>

sorry 'bout that................. i just changed reading glass from +1.25 to +2.0 and the dorsal fin came to a point

my bad

gettin old/eyesight getting blurrier........

i was exicited there for a minute thinking i was seeing a huge white!
i'll shut-up from here-on-out cuz i'm not in the tourney anyway

i didn't realize that there was a point difference between blues and whites or i'dda never said a word.......... i was just mostly curious about what i thot i noticed in that first pic


----------



## ramrunner2

*Pectoral fin*

The pectoral fin on a white does not have a pointed edge, or sickel shape. It is rounded like the dorsal.

Sam


----------



## ramrunner2

Man yall are quick with those posts. 5 posts before I put mine up.

Sam


----------



## rhale

I had a feeling that someone might question it because you cant see the fin extended up close. I have plenty of other pics of the fish that clearly show its a Blue but not with the color of the week in the photo. I was on the wire then bill so I had no control over the pics but I will be sure to inform the next picture guy exactly what I want to see in the pics.

I will post up some other pics in a little while for anyone that still questioning.

Thanks to all the supporters, Ronnie


----------



## Old salt

Nice blue Ronnie! You earned it in those conditions.


----------



## rhale

*More pics*

I am no pro at editing pics but here is my first try. I hope that all can clearly see its a Blue.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

After seeing the first pics and the pec fins, I had no doubt.. but thanks for posting more pics..


----------



## Juicy

Congrats on the first bill of the year!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## spotsndots

congrats on getting the blue and getting on the board.


----------



## capt. d.r.

does the color stay green throught this weekend? we r going out of galveston for the HBGFC tournament and need to get the color right before we leave.

thanks, 
PASS-IT-ON


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color will change on Thursday at noon.. but if ya'll are leaving before then, let me know so we I can make note that you'll be fishing the green color Thursday..


----------



## Vaya Con Dios.

*tournament objects*

If we are fishing a release tournament will that tournaments object of the day work instead of taking several pictures with different objects ( one for 2cool and one for what ever tournament you are fishing) ?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

That'll work for me.. let me know what the objects are ahead of time if you can so I know what to expect...


----------



## Svajda

Vaya Con Dios. said:


> If we are fishing a release tournament will that tournaments object of the day work instead of taking several pictures with different objects ( one for 2cool and one for what ever tournament you are fishing) ?


Bevo, I have a similar question, we're fishing the HBGFC tourney and from 
reading the rules, it will be digital photo's or video, NO object of the day.
So will we still need the color card or will dated photos work?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Per the rules, dated photos (time/date stamp) will be accepted. Pass It On claimed 15 points from the Cajun Billfish Classic with time/date stamps on them..


----------



## Argo

The color of the week this week is ORANGE


----------



## rhale

Can the next color be Hot Pink?????


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Why? Do you wear lots of hot pink offshore? Secure in your manhood ehh?

J/K


----------



## Argo

why, do you have a couple of marlin pics with some hot pink in them?  just for that I am never going to post up hot pink......actually you never know, I dont either. I post up the first color that comes to mind that hasnt been posted yet.......


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Why? Do you wear lots of hot pink offshore? Secure in your manhood ehh?
> 
> J/K


I just like to wear my hot pink spedo's and matching crocks when I am billfishing!!!!!!!


----------



## ramrunner2

rhale said:


> Can the next color be Hot Pink?????


Roger that Ronnie.

Hey Bevo, how much did you pay Argo for him to choose the color he did for this week?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

My lucky color! I might catch 3-4 blues this weekend wearing it.


----------



## Argo

bevo isnt going to catch any fish.

the only pm's exchanged between us are him saying "dont forget to post a color" and I reply at about 12:30 on thursday afternoon "oh shoot, on it"....every week for the past 3 weeks......I make enough money, he couldnt pay me enough to fix the color..... beside that, Jeremy seems like a pretty straight shooter, I dont think he has even passed a red light in his lifetime..


----------



## Over the Edge

Bevo,

Team Hydrocarbon got on the board with a blue on Saturday. I will be sending you some time/date stamp photos if I dont have a good pic on the other camera showing the object of the day (orange). I havent had a chance to go through the pics yet, so this is just a teaser. Stay tuned for more to come. Thanks.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Look forward to the pics!

Any other points to claim?


----------



## mako

Color of the week?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Same color as last week.. ORANGE.


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon - Blue Marlin - 6/23*

Bevo,

Here are some pics of our blue from 6/23 out of POC. One of the pics shows the color of the day - ORANGE - with an orange handled pair of pliers being held up. Good luck to all this weekend. We will be out again Saturday looking for another one (weather permitting).


----------



## ramrunner2

Nice fish, congrats. Good luck this weekend and keep the streak alive.

Sam


----------



## ramrunner

way to go Jon and team Hydrocarbon.....looks like a good size Blue!


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro

What is the current purse for the places of winnings in this tournament?


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro

Is the sign up over? Pm me if entry is still open.


----------



## Argo

sign up is over.


----------



## Argo

32 boats have signed up.

Good luck to all.

Again, checks must be postmarked by June 1st.

Fishing begins at 12:01am Saturday, May 26th and ends at 11:59pm on September 30th.

Estimated Total Purse=$4800
1st=$2640
2nd=$960
3rd=$480
2cool donation=$720
**Plus the prizes that Jumbie has donated and I'm working some other places for some side pot prizes. I will announce those once I get everything squared away**

Boat List:
_The Doghouse, Gitter Dunn, NYATI, Ramrunner, Satisfaction, Pktdeace, Off The Hook, beachp, Offshore Aggie, Chicken Juice, spectre, kpj1221, Current Control, capteddie, Agave, Hale Yeah, agualhas, Mechanical Man, Five Seas, Puro Cabron, Mo Azul, Moody Blues II, El Rey, SeaHaven Sally, Legacy, Paradigm, Hydrocarbon, Paparda Rey, PASS-IT-ON, Lady Dianna, Blue Eagle, and Captain Morgan_


----------



## wildstreak

Puro Cabron went out this Sunday (7/1) and released a blue. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Argo

here is the answer marlin......sorry, I didnt really know the answer when I replied to your PM......



bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> We have received 19 checks to date.. If you signed up and haven't paid, please send payment or let me know via PM if you're not going participate so I can remove you from the tourney roster.
> 
> We had 2 additions that I haven't mentioned yet. One is "Mattiduke". The other is our only valley boat.. Marlin1989 (don't know his boat name).
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## ytbj

Here is a Sailfish from Saturday. Full report to follow shortly.

YT


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Orange handled pliers, nets, apparently us 2cool guys can improvise! Nice sail!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

So we have the NYATI with a sailfish, and Puro Cabron with a blue (once pics are posted). Here is the current leader board as of 7/3/07:

Pass-It-On.. 15 points.
NYATI.. 6 points
Hale Yeah.. 5 points
Hydrocarbon.. 5 points
Puro Cabron.. 5 points


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Congrats to everyone who is cacthing some fish. I just got my new boat in and will be after it this weekend. Hopefully we will get on the board with a fish.

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I hear ya David.. I'm hoping to get on the board as well.. All I saw this weekend was nasty green water and scattered weed.. and thunderstorms all around. It does look like the Hydrocarbon found their blue in dirty water.. good going guys!


----------



## aww0113

Here is the Marlin for Puro Cabron on 7/1/07

How about giving the wire man an orange shirt?


----------



## Over the Edge

Congrats to Puro Cabron on a nice blue!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

For those fishing this week at the Roundup, or anywhere else for that matter, good luck. The color of the week is YELLOW.


----------



## Argo

dang, you beat me to it.....


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

How are you going to do the color of the week during Poco? We are leaving on Monday and won't be around a computer until after the tournament.

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll keep YELLOW as the color through POCO and Wed, July 25th. We'll get the new color early on July 25th for those of us fishing ROC. 

See ya'll there..


----------



## Nokillbill

mattiduke went 2 for 3 on blues sat 7-7 -7 will get pics as soon as posible still trying to figure the techno stuff out.aint none of us to smart with fancy cameras and computors. the fish were caught useing the yellow color. is it to late tto collect points?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nope.. as long as you've got the correct color, you're good.. Congrats! Looking forward to pics..


----------



## 1hunglower

How about double points to anyone using a bananna for the yellow.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

lol.. I like that!


----------



## jaredchasteen

what happened to everyones prediction of 75-100 points. I guess it is harder to catcha billfish than it sounds. Good luck i am sure there will be more points this week.


----------



## mako

jaredchasteen said:


> what happened to everyones prediction of 75-100 points. I guess it is harder to catcha billfish than it sounds. Good luck i am sure there will be more points this week.


Tons of wind, high seas, sea of Sargasso, and rain...not very conducive to billfishing. It will be a late season bite this year. NYATI will take care of business when the conditions comply.


----------



## wildstreak

Puro Cabron tagged and released a blue on Friday during Poco. I will post pics and more details soon.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Good job guys!

Still waiting on Mattidukes pictures from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Nokillbill

mattiduke has been able to get the pics from our dvr onto a cd still havnt gotten around to figureing out how to get them to the pc. may just have to mail them snail mail.thought we might just add a few more to it during poco but that wasnt to be.will try and mail out this week.for the record we have 2 blues with time and date stamp also with the yellow color that week.good luck to everyone fishing the roc this week.drop by the mattiduke and say hello


----------



## capt. d.r.

what is the new color this week?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I'm sorry.. I forgot about the new color yesterday..

The new color is BLACK. This color will be good till August 9th..

Mattiduke and Puro Cabron, lets see those pics!


----------



## aww0113

Puro Cabron Blue from POCO.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice blue there! That's another 5 points for ya'll for a total of 10.

Here's the current board:

Pass It On - 15 points with 3 swordfish
Puro Cabron - 10 points with 2 blues
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though)
NYATI - 6 points with a blue and sailfish
Hale Yeah - 5 points with a blue
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue


----------



## rhale

*7-29 Blue for Hale Yeah*

Our hookup to catch ratio was not impressive at all going 1 for 3 but we did get one Blue to the boat this weekend with the help of some Nyati's A-Team... Here are some pics and Oz has some video if its needed. It was my girlfriends first Blue, took her about 1 hour on a 50W..


----------



## MM Deckhand

MECHANICAL MAN tagged 1 blue, 1 white, & 1 sail during the ROC - got to get the pics off the video. Send them after the TIFT.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Excellent work to everyone on the board so far. Satisfaction is looking to get on real soon.


----------



## MM Deckhand

*8-1-07*

MECHANICAL MAN - released another sail yesterday on the way down to TIFT

GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND

2cool tournament Directors - do we have to get the pics off the video from the ROC if the tournament weighmaster confirmed the catches?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

John,

I think the weighmasters word works for me.. unless anybody has an objection??? You can show me the video in POC sometime..

That would get ya'll on the board with 10 points with yesterday's catch.. Good job

Mattiduke.. where are those pics?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here's the current board:

Pass It On - 15 points with 3 swordfish
Puro Cabron - 10 points with 2 blues
Mechanical Man - 10 points with a blue, white and 2 sailfish
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
NYATI - 6 points with a blue and sailfish
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue

Remember.. BLACK is still the color through August 9th.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios.

Pass-It-On released a Blue the first day of the ROC. Randy is going to post the pictures for us. I'll also ask him include the pictures of our winning 64lb wahoo.


----------



## MM Deckhand

*Tift*

MECHANICAL MAN Caught two blues in the TIFT


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Congrats to the Mechanical Man at TIFT!

Here's the current board:

Pass It On - 20 points with 3 swordfish and 1 blue
Mechanical Man - 20 points with 3 blues, 1 white and 2 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 10 points with 2 blues
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
NYATI - 6 points with a blue and sailfish
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue


----------



## ytbj

Nyati had 1 blue and 2 sails August 8th-9th. Full report to come.

YT


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Color this week is RED.

Congrats to NYATI with 6 more points.


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Color this week is RED.
> 
> Congrats to NYATI with 6 more points.


1 Blue and 2 Sails = 7 points


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

correct.. my bad..


----------



## cshimaitis

*Board's call....Mo Azul C&R two WM's today*

Mo Azul caught and released two white marlin this morning on a double hook up. We fished TIFT last weekend then moved into Port Mansfield for the week. I did not check the board yesterday to see what the new color was. We have black (last week's color) in the pics (tool scabber in one, black glove in other). I will leave it to the forum whether we get the points or not. We had three in the spread....but it felt good to hook something besides sargassum.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Good job guys.. On the board with 6 points...


----------



## cshimaitis

Thanks. Just realized I mispelled scabbard....forgot to use spell check. Anyone fishing the Bill Hart Tourney next week?


----------



## MM Deckhand

*Texas Legends*

MECHANICAL MAN caught and released a baby sword early Saturday morning

Congrats to PASS-IT-ON and MATTI DUKE - great job guys


----------



## notso

Pass It On released 2 blue marlin on Friday during the Legends. I'll try to get the pictures and the blue from the ROC up early this week.


----------



## wildstreak

Puro Cabron released two sailfish on Sunday. We will post pics soon.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Busy week and lots of catches.. just wish I could get on the board!

Here's the current board:

Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues (waiting on blue pics)
Mechanical Man - 25 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 2 sailfish
NYATI - 13 points with 2 blues and 3 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails (waiting on sail pics)
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue

BTW MM - Did ya'll catch that pup on that 80? Must have been a heck of a fight..heheh


----------



## aww0113

Here is one of the Sails for the Puro. Kenny went on ahead and jumped in the drink for this pic. I will post the other in a bit


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Awesome pic!


----------



## jaredchasteen

Its good to see the billfish being caught, good job guys.


----------



## notso

*Pass It On pictures*

Here are the 2 blues released by Pass It On at the Legends. Time and date are on the video confirmed by the tournament.


----------



## ytbj

NYATI 2 swords Friday and Saturday, with color of the week.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Congrats on the swords! Good to see them being caught frequently in our area... We've got a tight race now..


----------



## ytbj

I think that is a 130.



bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Busy week and lots of catches.. just wish I could get on the board!
> 
> Here's the current board:
> 
> Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues (waiting on blue pics)
> Mechanical Man - 25 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 2 sailfish
> NYATI - 13 points with 2 blues and 3 sailfish
> Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails (waiting on sail pics)
> Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though)
> Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
> Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
> Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
> 
> BTW MM - Did ya'll catch that pup on that 80? Must have been a heck of a fight..heheh


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

lol.. even better!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We had a request for hot pink a few weeks ago.. and another this week. For all of you with hot pink crocks, shorts, lures, whatever.. it's this weeks color. PINK!

Good Luck! Color is good until August 23rd.


----------



## mako

Updated Standings?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I was waiting to see if anybody caught fish over the weekend.. nonetheless, here they are:

Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
Mechanical Man - 25 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 2 sailfish
NYATI - 23 points with 2 blues, 2 swords and 3 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails (waiting on sail pics)
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though and I think they caught fish at ROC and/or TIFT)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue


----------



## cshimaitis

Pretty sporty out there last weekend. Anyone fishing the TWAT? Or in my case deckhanding for my wife.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Anybody go this weekend?

The color will remain the same for this next week..PINK. Color good until August 30th. Good luck to the TWAT group.


----------



## aww0113

Here is the 2nd Sailfish for Puro Cabron.


----------



## MM Deckhand

GOT SOME BILLRASH DID YA - Sweet



aww0113 said:


> Here is the 2nd Sailfish for Puro Cabron.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Ouch! Ya'll know they make gloves and they aren't expensive!


----------



## flieman

Jeremy,

We had a small blue on sunday morning, here is the pic with a pink shoe, thankfully we had women on the boat that wore pink shoes.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

You can fess up and admit that's your shoe! And a crock at that!!! And the shoes match the lure.. CUTE!

Good going guys!


----------



## ytbj

Nyati had a White Marlin Saturday.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice Job NYATI.. That moved ya'll into 2nd place by a nose. It's a shootout between the top 3 boats.. with Puro Cabron, Mattiduke and Hale Yeah a few fish away from them.

Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
NYATI - 26 points with 2 blues, 2 swords, 1 white and 3 sailfish
Mechanical Man - 25 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 2 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though and I think they caught fish at ROC and/or TIFT)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
Gitter Dunn - 5 points with a blue


----------



## ytbj

*Color?*

What is the current or next Color?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This weeks color is PURPLE. The color will be good until September 6th. Good Luck!

BTW.. 5 weekends to go!


----------



## ramrunner

_Ramrunner_ released a White Sunday.....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Congrats on the white ramrunner! First bill on the new boat?

I would have thought more fish would have been caught.. I'm probably done for awhile.. waiting on my son to be born anytime now.

Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
NYATI - 26 points with 2 blues, 2 swords, 1 white and 3 sailfish
Mechanical Man - 25 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 2 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though and I think they caught fish at ROC and/or TIFT)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
Gitter Dunn - 5 points with a blue
Ramrunner - 3 points with a white

**THE COLOR WILL REMAIN PURPLE UNTIL NEXT WEEK.. SEPTEMBER 13TH**


----------



## ramrunner2

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Congrats on the white ramrunner! First bill on the new boat?
> 
> I would have though more fish would have been caught.. I'm probably done for awhile.. waiting on my son to be born anytime now.


Yes, first release on the new ride. We had a blue & sail release on Family Ties at TIFT, but they are not in the tourney. We have only been out 3 times on our boat this summer because of weather and family schedules.

I am also on the shelf for a little while, I got another little girl due in a couple of weeks. Hopefully Nick can get out there and get some.

Sam


----------



## Nokillbill

how many points for striped marlin ? lol 3 of the mattiduke guys took a fun fish vacation down to cabo.3 days fishin 1 small earthquake 1 small hurricane and 27 marlin. but heck we cant even get you the 6 blue marlin pics. still need to work on that when we get home.be home tomorrow.weather we want to or not
tight lines
wayne


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

You would have won the tourney if you took ME with you stripey fishing in Cabo..lol But since you didn't, striped marlin are negative points.. You're now 27 points in the hole! LOL


----------



## whos your daddy

*Jumbie Tackle Works*

Jumbie sent some nice tackle to me to be given out at my offshore tournament. I highly recommend him for a tackle order in the futrue to anyone.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Bevo - What's the color of the week for his weekend? Aggie Maroon, Burnt Orange, or other?


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Bevo - What's the color of the week for this weekend? Aggie Maroon, Burnt Orange, or other?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll keep PURPLE again this week.. color good through Sept 13th.

I'm saving the college colors....


----------



## MM Deckhand

*9-8-07*

MECHANICAL MAN released a Sail Saturday


----------



## ytbj

NYATI with a sword Sat night.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job to both boats.. I'll post the entire standings this afternoon in case any other points are claimed! 

NYATI's sword puts them in the lead with 31 points. Mechanical Man stays in 3rd with 26 points...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the standings:

NYATI - 31 points with 2 blues, 3 swords, 1 white and 3 sailfish
Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
Mechanical Man - 26 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 3 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though and I think they caught fish at ROC and/or TIFT)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
Gitter Dunn - 5 points with a blue
Ramrunner - 3 points with a white

**NEXT WEEKS COLOR WILL BE 2 COLORS. PLEASE USE RED AND BLUE IN THE SAME PICTURE. COMBO COLORS ARE GOOD THROUGH SEPTEMBER 20TH**


----------



## ytbj

NYATI released a white marlin Friday.


----------



## Michael Shindle

*First Place*

Go Nyati! Time to mash the throttles and pull away for good!


----------



## ramrunner

Color(s) for this weekend???


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Ok.. doing something a little different this week. Show your college teams colors, sign, shirt, hat, etc.. Example, if you're Longhorn, hook 'em. An Aggie, gig 'em..

Good luck in the final 2 weekends..


----------



## ramrunner

Ramrunner released a Sail Saturday......Get your guns up Raiders....It was my father in laws 1st Billfish and he is a Tech grad so that is the college sign we went with.


----------



## Aggie

Congrats on the sail, we were south by 56 fathom rocks and heard you on the radio...Nothing more than a few mahi for us.


----------



## ytbj

NYATI released 2 blues Saturday. We figured we would give A&M a little positive face time after last Thursday night.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

13 more points for the NYATI with a white and 2 blues! And another 1 point for ramrunner. Come on 'Horns.. represent! lol

Here are the standings:

NYATI - 44 points with 4 blues, 3 swords, 2 whites and 3 sailfish
Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
Mechanical Man - 26 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 3 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails
Mattiduke - 10 points with 2 blues (still waiting for pics though and I think they caught fish at ROC and/or TIFT)
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
Gitter Dunn - 5 points with a blue
Ramrunner - 4 points with a white and 1 point for a sail


----------



## MM Deckhand

*Final Weekend*

TWO QUESTIONS

Are we sticking with the college theme?

Where is the NYATI fishing this weekend? BTW Great Job Guys -









Trying to decide if we should leave the teal alone this weekend for one last wahoorah!


----------



## Old salt

MM Deckhand said:


> Where is the NYATI fishing this weekend? BTW Great Job Guys -


Double yellow baby! See you out there.


----------



## ramrunner2

Old salt said:


> Double yellow baby! See you out there.


That is funny! Don't be scared to throw out the Witchdoctor and a Grander Candy at Double yellow, 40 fathoms aint no joke. Just make sure you got 80 wides, 500# leader, and 12/0's. Wouldn't It be nice though? Only 26 miles would save a lot of fuel.

Sam


----------



## SkipJack

Old salt said:


> Double yellow baby! See you out there.


LOL

WOO HOOO Can't wait to get wet with the nice looking seas either. Gonna need some recovery time for sure..


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yes.. stick with the college themes.. 

I wonder where NYATI is going as well!


----------



## Michael Shindle

*Yahoo*

I know where Nyati is going...into the winner's circle! Skill, determination, and hard work pays off! Good luck YT and crew down the home stretch! :clover:


----------



## jaredchasteen

jaredchasteen said:


> Whos gonna win. My bet is on the NYATI they always produce billfish, great hull and great water = lots o marlin.
> 
> Dont take anything personal the rest of the field i know that boats catches marlin, thats what will win the tournament not swords, or sails.


just tootin my own horn here. Congrats on the three swords also guys. My bet is they will add more points this weekend either a sword or marlin.


----------



## jaredchasteen

jaredchasteen said:


> it would be amajor accomplishment to get 10 blues fishing only 15 days. I think it is more realistic to expect 50 points or less.


On the point total to win it all. just braggin again


----------



## ytbj

No fishing this weekend, replacing injector tips and fair weather fishing = 0.

Next weather window, it's on again. The fishing must go on!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The tourney is over. Good fishing guys. I will give until 12pm on Wednesday, October 3rd to claim points, then the checks will be mailed to the winners. I believe there are some other prizes going to the winners as well from a couple other board members who have stepped up to help.


----------



## MM Deckhand

*Done*

We have no puntas - came back Friday Night - as it was pretty nasty out there.

CONGRATS to the NYATI - and all the other boats too. We will all have to get together and share a beer and some fishing stories.:cheers:

We are headed to the yard to spend some of this years winnings. May even have a new look for next year if everything falls into place.

Good Luck to yall for the rest of the year hope you get some good weather windows to get out there. - Be careful and we will see ya on the water in a few months.

Thanks Bevo and Mont for the tournament


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The Doghouse has some points to claim. This blue was caught a week ago Saturday. We just wanted to get on the board..lol.. Sorry about the pic color. It took awhile to get them emailed to post...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Weigh in is closed.

Here are the final standings from those boats that claimed points:

NYATI - 44 points with 4 blues, 3 swords, 2 whites and 3 sailfish
Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
Mechanical Man - 26 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 3 sailfish
Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails
Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
Gitter Dunn - 5 points with a blue
The Doghouse - 5 points with a blue
Ramrunner - 4 points with a white and 1 point for a sail

I received 19 checks bringing the total purse to $2850.

NYATI-$1567.50
Pass It On-$570.00
Mechanical Man-$285.00

I paid Mont at 2coolfishing.com $250 and owe him another $178.

ALSO.. Jumbie Tackle is sending out prizes to the winners, and 1hunglower has agreed to make plaques for the winners as well.

I plan to do this again next summer, so any suggestions would be appreciated. I think though that we'll do 2 divisions (sportfishers and outboards) next year and a couple of side pots.

Checks will be in the mail...

Thanks to everyone who participated..

Jeremy


----------



## capt. d.r.

congratulations to NYATI !!! you guys pulled through. 

we might have caught more if we would have gotten out there. i think the tournament was a great idea and you can count the PASS-IT-ON in for next year again.

we are off to Bisbees so wish us luck and maybe we can bring it home to texas, we will do our best. 
hope everyone has a great winter season wherever you may be fishing.


----------



## Bret

Congrats to the Nyati and crew.. you guys continue to put the hammer on the bills!


----------



## fishngrl1377

Congrats Nyati and crew...Good luck with all the tournaments!!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

One more request from the NMFS.. If a fish was killed, please give me the weight and length. Also, let me know if a caught fish was tagged 

Finally, they sent me a bunch of DVD's titled 'Circle Hook Offshore' teaching techniques on hooking billfish using circle hooks. If anybody would like a copy, let me know an address to send it to and I'll get it in the mail.

Jeremy


----------



## wacker

Congrats to YT and the crew of Nyati.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## capt.matt

I wish we would have got in . I add up the Madera's bill fish count for the season. Looks like we would have 28 points with 3 blue, 2 sword and 3 sails. So count us in for next year. CONGRATULATIONS NYATI !!!


----------



## rhale

Charters dont count Matt.


----------



## capt.matt

The Madera is a private sport fisher. Not for hire and all ways has been. Just to set the record straight.


----------



## rhale

My bad, I could have swore it used to be a charter boat. Sorry


----------



## MM Deckhand

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Weigh in is closed.
> 
> Here are the final standings from those boats that claimed points:
> 
> NYATI - 44 points with 4 blues, 3 swords, 2 whites and 3 sailfish
> Pass It On - 30 points with 3 swordfish and 3 blues
> Mechanical Man - 26 points with 3 blues, 1 swordfish, 1 white and 3 sailfish
> Puro Cabron - 12 points with 2 blues and 2 sails
> Hale Yeah - 10 points with 2 blues
> Mo Azul - 6 points with 2 whites
> Hydrocarbon - 5 points with a blue
> Gitter Dunn - 5 points with a blue
> The Doghouse - 5 points with a blue
> Ramrunner - 4 points with a white and 1 point for a sail
> 
> I received 19 checks bringing the total purse to $2850.
> 
> NYATI-$1567.50
> Pass It On-$570.00
> Mechanical Man-$285.00
> 
> I paid Mont at 2coolfishing.com $250 and owe him another $178.
> 
> ALSO.. Jumbie Tackle is sending out prizes to the winners, and 1hunglower has agreed to make plaques for the winners as well.
> 
> I plan to do this again next summer, so any suggestions would be appreciated. I think though that we'll do 2 divisions (sportfishers and outboards) next year and a couple of side pots.
> 
> Checks will be in the mail...
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated..
> 
> Jeremy


Is this going to happen again? - At the end of sign-up last year there were 32 boats in the tournament - Only 19 sent the $$$


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

So far I have 2 checks.. lets hope not


----------



## Bill Fisher

my rubber check should be bouncing it's way to you soon.......


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Bill Fisher said:


> my rubber check should be bouncing it's way to you soon.......


I did get a rubber check last year.. I have not seen that boat try and enter this year.. but the person did make it right...


----------

